# One Minute Challenge



## PeelingStickers (Jul 19, 2013)

Basically a mini-challenge between cubers here to see how many 3x3's you can solve in one minute relay-style. The idea is that this can improve your flow between completing one cube and going onto another.

Got lot's of 3x3's lying around gathering dust? Suck at MBLD? See how many you can complete in one minute!

*Rules:*
- Normal scramble rules apply. I'll post scrambles from CSTimer. Green on F and White on U etc.
- 15 seconds inspection for all cubes.
- Unlike MBLD if you fail to solve all the cubes you began with, the number solved once the minute has ended is the number of cubes you have solved. This is your score.
- No cheating, this is a bit of fun. Post a video if you wish although it is not required.

Finally, if you're fast but don't have many 3x3's lying around, have a friend quickly scramble the ones you've solved whilst you're midway through solving another.

Weekly leader boards will be added at the end of the week. The all-time leader board is continuously updated.

*All-time Leader board*
1. yoshinator - 5
2. Bhargav777 - 5
3. BoboGuy - 5
4. kclejeune - 4
5. Yuxuibbs - 4
6. already1329 - 3
7. Patrick M - 3
8. PeelingStickers - 3
9. cube-o-holic - 3
10. TheZenith27 - 3
11. MaikeruKonare - 2
12. ianliu64 - 2
13. Spaxxy - 2
14. uberCuber - 1 (Buy more 3x3's! )
15. TDM - 1

Current Round's Scrambles (Week 2)
Cube 1: F B2 D2 F' R U D2 L2 D B2 F2 U' R2 B U2 F2 L2 D U2 L' D B F2 R' U2
Cube 2: D' F L B2 L2 U2 D L2 R' B L2 B F U F B' U R2 F B2 R F D2 L' F
Cube 3: B2 L B' F L' U2 R F' U' D' F2 L' U2 R2 L' D' R D2 L' U2 L' B' F' U R'
Cube 4: F U L' B' U2 F' R' F2 U B U' L' B R2 F2 D F2 L F' D' B2 U R2 D' B
Cube 5: L R2 F' D2 B2 F' L U' D2 B R' F D F U2 L U' D2 L' U D2 R2 B' R2 L
Cube 6: B2 U' B' L' B L' R' F2 L2 D2 B D R' L' B L2 F U B2 L2 F' B2 U D' F'
Cube 7: L' R U2 D2 L' D2 R D2 B2 F' R2 B D U2 B2 L2 U' F2 L' B' D' B U' D2 R2
Cube 8: F' D2 U F R F U' D' B2 L U' D2 B2 R2 D' B' F R B' R2 D L' F R2 U
Cube 9: F U R2 B2 L U F2 B L2 D2 F2 B D R2 F D F R B' F U2 F2 L U2 B'
Cube 10: U D' F2 U2 L' D' F U' F B D B' U L D2 L2 R2 F2 U2 B' U2 B' R2 U2 B2
Good luck!

*Winners*
Week 1 - yoshinator 5/5 in 56.21


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jul 19, 2013)

My results

Managed to only do 3/4 attempted

Finished third cube at 57.xx

Thus, my score is 3.


----------



## Spaxxy (Jul 19, 2013)

Might as well try this.

Solved 2/3 in 52.60. I failed so badly on both cubes. They are my sister's cubes, as I wanted to try and use my best cube last. Bleh. F2L sucked especially.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 19, 2013)

3/3


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Jul 20, 2013)

Week 1

I finished two out of the three I attempted. I finished the second at 45.xx seconds.


----------



## already1329 (Jul 20, 2013)

3/4.
I solved all four cubes in 1:03.78.


----------



## Patrick M (Jul 20, 2013)

Inb4 faz/5bld post like 8+


----------



## kcl (Jul 20, 2013)

4/4.. All but the last were really nice solves. 59.76


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 20, 2013)

56.21 5/5 with a pop :fp
I don't really have a good 6th cube.

edit: 51.22


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 20, 2013)

1/1

I finished my first cube at 12.53, and then I ran out of 3x3's.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 20, 2013)

How to rank? Mbld style (points, then time)?


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jul 20, 2013)

Points aren't lost if you don't complete all the cubes, but if you can, try to post the split time of your final cube, if it's faster than someone who scored the same, I may put them higher.


----------



## TDM (Jul 20, 2013)

1/2. One of my cubes pops if you try going over 2 TPS.


----------



## Patrick M (Jul 21, 2013)

3/4 in about 53.xx. All four finished at 1:12.93.

Lul at 55mm for fourth cube


----------



## ianliu64 (Jul 24, 2013)

2/2 
I got a 22.34 on my Zhanchi and a 24.95 on my Guhong v2.
I only have 2 cubes :/


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 25, 2013)

nooooo OLL at 1 min

1:08.74 4/5

I think I finished 4th cube at 53.xx

almost had to resort to using my rubik's brand but I realized I had a super slow 57mm zhanchi


----------



## kcl (Jul 25, 2013)

4/5 in 1:03.. Super awesome solves. I looked to the next cube at PLL. should've done it last time


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jul 25, 2013)

5/5 in 57:21.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jul 27, 2013)

*Week One Results*
1. yoshinator - 5/5 in 56.21
2. Bhargav777 - 5/5 in 57.21
3. Yuxuibbs - 4/5 in 53.xx, 5th cube solved at 1:08.74
4. kclejeune - 4/4 in 59.76
5. already1329 - 3/4 with 4th solved at 1:03.78
6. Patrick M - 3/4 in 53.xx
7. PeelingStickers - 3/4 in 57.xx
8. cube-o-holic - 3/3
9. MaikeruKonare - 2/3 in 45.xx
10. ianliu64 - 2/2 in 
11. Spaxxy - 2/3 in 52.60
12. uberCuber - 1/1 
13. TDM - 1/2

*Week 2 Scrambles*
Cube 1: F B2 D2 F' R U D2 L2 D B2 F2 U' R2 B U2 F2 L2 D U2 L' D B F2 R' U2
Cube 2: D' F L B2 L2 U2 D L2 R' B L2 B F U F B' U R2 F B2 R F D2 L' F
Cube 3: B2 L B' F L' U2 R F' U' D' F2 L' U2 R2 L' D' R D2 L' U2 L' B' F' U R'
Cube 4: F U L' B' U2 F' R' F2 U B U' L' B R2 F2 D F2 L F' D' B2 U R2 D' B
Cube 5: L R2 F' D2 B2 F' L U' D2 B R' F D F U2 L U' D2 L' U D2 R2 B' R2 L
Cube 6: B2 U' B' L' B L' R' F2 L2 D2 B D R' L' B L2 F U B2 L2 F' B2 U D' F'
Cube 7: L' R U2 D2 L' D2 R D2 B2 F' R2 B D U2 B2 L2 U' F2 L' B' D' B U' D2 R2
Cube 8: F' D2 U F R F U' D' B2 L U' D2 B2 R2 D' B' F R B' R2 D L' F R2 U
Cube 9: F U R2 B2 L U F2 B L2 D2 F2 B D R2 F D F R B' F U2 F2 L U2 B'
Cube 10: U D' F2 U2 L' D' F U' F B D B' U L D2 L2 R2 F2 U2 B' U2 B' R2 U2 B2

Try to post the rough time (eg: 59.xx) that you solved your last cube *before* the minute is up, and then the time that you solved your last attempted cube in the event of tiebreak.

Of course if you solve all the attempted cubes, stop the timer and you will have an exact score


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jul 27, 2013)

Week 2

3/4 in 58.xx

4th cube solved at 1:14.87


----------



## BoBoGuy (Aug 22, 2013)

5/5 in 59.65
Yay!


----------



## TheZenith27 (Aug 22, 2013)

3/5 in 1:00
Used a 4x4 as the fourth.


----------



## FaLoL (Aug 30, 2013)

3/3 in 54.57


----------



## kcl (Aug 30, 2013)

4/4 in 53.01


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 30, 2013)

6/6 in 59.98


----------



## kcl (Sep 1, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> 6/6 in 59.98



You're ridiculous...


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 1, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> You're ridiculous...



It's only like 9.9 for each cube, which is hardly fast. Loads of people on this forum could easily do 7. Thanks though ^.^


----------



## kcl (Sep 1, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> It's only like 9.9 for each cube, which is hardly fast. Loads of people on this forum could easily do 7. Thanks though ^.^



I wouldn't say loads.. Maybe 5BLD, Faz, Robert Yau, and Cornelius..


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 2, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Robert Yau



No offence to Rob but what?
He had a crazy average at Berkeley but 8.57 per cube including swapping cubes?

I think he has a global average of about 10 iirc from our conversation earlier this year.


----------



## kcl (Sep 2, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> No offence to Rob but what?
> He had a crazy average at Berkeley but 8.57 per cube including swapping cubes?
> 
> I think he has a global average of about 10 iirc from our conversation earlier this year.



Oh I didn't realize that. I kinda named the top 5 people, and Mats isn't in the forums to my knowledge.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 2, 2013)

Mats posts sometimes. A lot of the top guys do at least occasionally.

Edit - I might be wrong about Mats. I thought I remembered him posting the reconstruction of 5.55 but that might've been posted on his behalf.


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 2, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> I wouldn't say loads.. Maybe 5BLD, Faz, Robert Yau, and Cornelius..



Kevin (Costello) can probably do 7 pretty easy. And if they did like 100+ attempts I'm sure anybody who avgs low 9s could do it. 2 Fast/Lucky solves makes a massive difference.


----------



## kcl (Sep 2, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Kevin (Costello) can probably do 7 pretty easy. And if they did like 100+ attempts I'm sure anybody who avgs low 9s could do it. 2 Fast/Lucky solves makes a massive difference.



Yeah true. I was able to get 3 in 34.xx which is for me, very very good.


----------



## slinky773 (Sep 2, 2013)

2/3


----------



## TDM (Sep 2, 2013)

1/1 in 20.56.
Edit: ShuangRen came; I now have two decent cubes. 2/2 in 42.43 using scrambles 2 and 3.


----------

